# NEW SkyQ?



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Makes me sad reading this. 
Sky plan to launch a new box this week.

Details below

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/tech/news/475545/Sky-set-to-launch-SkyQ-biggest-new-product

What makes me sad is this quote in the article as if it is a fantastic new idea?

_Similar to what Netflix and Virgin Media currently offer, the new box may learn what viewers like to watches and make recommendations based on tastes.

Who knows...it may even automatically record shows it thinks owners might like._


----------



## dd_ (May 13, 2006)

Ha, I was thinking exactly the same thing. How many years ago did Tivo beat Sky to that one? 17?

I'll stick with my old sat dish, Tivo & non-1080 42" plasma. Murdock can go buck himself.


----------

